# Food Thread



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i know there are a MILLION posts about who feeds what foods and whats good whats bad ect. so i was going slightly insane trying to do some reaserch (not on what to feed my dogs as were very happy on RC) but on what foods id like to carry in my store if/when i open one.

So tell me:
what brand DRY do you feed: 
Flavour/specific mix:
how much does a small bag cost you:

What brand WET do you feed (if any):
favorite flavors:
how much does 1 can/packet cost you:

heres mine as an example:
what brand DRY do you feed: Royal Canin
Flavour/specific mix: Mini Dog and Chihuahua Mixed 50/50
how much does a small bag cost you: $10-$13 for a 5lb bag

What brand WET do you feed (if any):None
favorite flavors:N/A
how much does 1 can/packet cost you:N/A

Thank you for your time guys.
im hoping to carry 2-3 GOOD brands that are well liked by both people and dogs.
say if i do royal canin they dont make a wet food, so what wet brand should i carry...
if i carry merrick they make a veriety of wet foods too so id carry both merrick wet and dry, ect.

Again thanks guys, this will REALY help me out


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

what brand DRY do you feed: *Timberwolf Organics*
Flavour/specific mix:* I buy a variety of formulas, the chis like them all. *
how much does a small bag cost you: *$9- for a 4lb bag*

What brand WET do you feed (if any):*Wellness*
favorite flavors:*Duck, Venison, or Lamb*
how much does 1 can/packet cost you: *price ranges from $1.09/can-$1.69/can (the bigger cans) *


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

what brand DRY do you feed: *Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers/Puppy Lover's Soul*
Flavour/specific mix:* Deedlit and Cosette get the Adult and Isabeau gets puppy.*
how much does a small bag cost you: *I don't buy the small bags so I don't know but I pay $35 for a 35 pound bag.*

What brand WET do you feed (if any):* Chicken Soup*
favorite flavors:* Adult and Puppy*
how much does 1 can/packet cost you: *From 1.10-1.50 a Can I think.
*


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

what brand DRY do you feed: Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance 
Flavour/specific mix: Potato & Duck Formula (allergy free)
how much does a small bag cost you: about $11 for a 5lb bag

What brand WET do you feed (if any): Merrick
favorite flavors: usually the holiday flavors since I only do wet for special occassions like birthdays and holidays
how much does 1 can/packet cost you: I can't remember but I don't think more than a couple dollars


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

i feed Innova Evo-small bites - not sure how much it is as i havnt bought it in a little while.....(its a 3kg bag if that helps)


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Dry food merrick and chicken soup and its anywhere from 10 to 12 a bag depending where i go

flavor i feed both grannys pot pie and this other 1 with buffalo and all kinds of stuff in it

Wet I feed all different kinds merrick chicken soup sometimes wellness


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Dry food---Chicken Soup for the Dog lovers Soul and Puppy Lovers Soup
The Adult for an 18 pound bag is $16.99 
The puppy for an 18 pound bag is $19.99

I don't feed wet food very often


----------



## Dee (Nov 11, 2004)

I feed that disgusting and nasty Iam's Mini Chunks. :^) I doubt you care how much I pay for it!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok so you are aware its disgusting why feed it or do you enjoy paying just so another poor animal can have testing done on it


----------



## Dee (Nov 11, 2004)

OK...I can see the smile in the middle wasn't noticed by you. For one, what I feed my dog is my business and I refuse to get into the whole poor animal testing thing on this board. For another, how do you know I'm not planning to switch foods as soon as this bag is empty...the bag I've already paid for and see no reason to throw in the trash.

So chill out, you won't push me into a fight.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

what brand DRY do you feed: Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance
Flavour/specific mix: Complete Nutrition for all Life Stages
how much does a small bag cost you:around $10

What brand WET do you feed (if any): Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance
favorite flavors: Chicken, Beef, Duck
how much does 1 can/packet cost you:around $1.25

Poco LOVES this food, and from what I have read, it is very healthy.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok yes i did notice the smile which is what ticked me off. Its people like you that are killing sweet harmless animals. I wasnt trying to get you to fight with me i was saying its wonderful that u care about ur dog so much u feed it what 3 dollar crap


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

what brand DRY do you feed: Wellness
Flavour/specific mix: Chicken Adult Super5mix
how much does a small bag cost you: It's like $11 for a 6 lb bag


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nikki* said:


> Ok yes i did notice the smile which is what ticked me off. Its people like you that are killing sweet harmless animals. I wasnt trying to get you to fight with me i was saying its wonderful that u care about ur dog so much u feed it what 3 dollar crap


i actually thought her post was very sacrcastic as well, the way it was worded didnt make it sound very nice.....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Chill out ladies, this is food we're talking about. Doesn't this same old arguement get on your nerves as much as mine? :lol:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yes very much so kari....but i mean really her post was not needed no one said anything about iams on this thread.....


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Nope not a bit I have very strong feelings about foods why feed somthing thats junk


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I know her post sounded sarcastic, my point is is that I believe the thread was started to actually help people out and it's going to turn into another stupid food arguement. We all know how everyone here stands on the issue, so why does it have to be rehashed over and over again? :wink: I'm not pointing fingers, it's just disappointing to see yet _another_ arguement over the same issue.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

what brand DRY do you feed: I rotate after every bag, one bag last forever. I use Innova EVO, Eagle Pack, and reg Innova, but I am going to try Timberwolf next
Flavour/specific mix: Puppy formula for the eagle pack and Innova, Innova Evo is all life stages.
how much does a small bag cost you: Innova Evo- 16.00/6lb, Eagle pack 9.00/6lb, reg Innova 12.00 6/lb

What brand WET do you feed (if any): Merrick and Innova
favorite flavors: Merrick- Wing-a-ling is the FAV and grammys pot pie! Innova is just the puppy formula.
how much does 1 can/packet cost you: about 1.50-2.00 a can


----------



## Dee (Nov 11, 2004)

Look...it was a sad attempt at humor, nothing sarcastic intended. Just trying to say "yeah, I know you think my dog's food is crap but I'll play along." I won't get into the fanatical discussion of animal testing as long as the examples you people give involve PETA. Show me nutritional research to lead me to different choices and I'll listen but don't try to sling dead bodies in my face and tell me it's my fault. 

I apologize for even trying to participate, Pardon me all to Hell.

Tell ya what. You people can keep this forum. Now I remember why I left the first time. I was hoping to learn something about Chihuahuas and share what I've learned over the last 25+ years of raising small dogs but I can tell this isn't the place for me. I've said several times I wasn't going to discuss this testing thing, everyone is entitled to their opinions and choices. But I can tell people like you aren't ever going to agree and will continue to try to force your opinions on others. 

I'll leave you all to yourselves. Feel free to delete my account,


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

what brand DRY do you feed: Life's Abundance
Flavour/specific mix: Life’s Abundance Premium Health Food for Dogs
how much does a small bag cost you: 8lb $14.95
I usually get the 20lb bag for $29.95


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

id like to thank those that have thus far kept on topic. there are PLENTY of posts stating poeples opinions and WHY they feed certain foods.
this post was meant to be more of a quick list type effect, what you feed and around how much, not only to help me in my market reaserch but alos help other people. when they say "i feed BLAH" you can say well its not a good food because....insert reason...HERES the thread with a list of good foods people on this board feed and have had good results with.

THANK YOU AGAIN.

I see many feed the merrick wet food, but not the dry? is it just a preference for a different brand of dry or is there a reason many steer clear of the merick dry? (ive not checked out their ingredient list yet)


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Well since i do feed the dry I will say why I do my dogs loves the flavors not the best food but certainly not the worst so I feed that and also chicken soup dry which seems bland but is a good blend mixed for them


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Kari said:


> Chill out ladies, this is food we're talking about. Doesn't this same old arguement get on your nerves as much as mine? :lol:


Yes it does and so do folks who are overly sensitive.  We need to ignore posts that we don't agree with. I try to most of the time.

The original post was simply asking for fact, NOT opinion. Opinions have NO place in this particular post.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

ok but still to me iams doind animal testing is a fact


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Dee said:


> Look...it was a sad attempt at humor, nothing sarcastic intended. Just trying to say "yeah, I know you think my dog's food is crap but I'll play along." I won't get into the fanatical discussion of animal testing as long as the examples you people give involve PETA. Show me nutritional research to lead me to different choices and I'll listen but don't try to sling dead bodies in my face and tell me it's my fault.
> 
> I apologize for even trying to participate, Pardon me all to Hell.
> 
> ...


Well I certainly hope you don't leave. I think there are more important things to worry about rather than what brand the next person feeds their dog. Sad to say though, these conversations will keep happening. People just can't resist trying to get others to think the way they do.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

what brand DRY do you feed: Wellness
Flavour/specific mix: Super5Mix chicken
how much does a small bag cost you: smallest bag is about $16, the medium size that I buy is $25ish


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

what brand DRY do you feed: Authority (sold at Petsmart)
Flavour/specific mix: Lamb & Rice or Chicken
I am not sure how much a small bag is since all three of my dogs are on it I buy the 40lb bag for $23.00


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

I just found a new dry food, and so far it has been wonderful. Especially with allergies. 

It's called California Natural Lamb and Rice, a small bag is $7.50 at a local pet store. They carry a lot of "all natural" products. We switched from Nutro to this new brand, and he loves it.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Kari said:


> Well I certainly hope you don't leave. I think there are more important things to worry about rather than what brand the next person feeds their dog. Sad to say though, these conversations will keep happening. People just can't resist trying to get others to think the way they do.


I'm with you Kari!


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

OT:

Why do people get in such a huffy about food? You know, there are so many starving animals, tons that die of starvation, so who cares what they feed. At least THEY ARE BEING fed! I was at the shelter today and there were 2 chi's that were so skinny, it was sickening. They said someone dumped them and they almost starved to death. Sure, I wouldn't want to feed pedigree etc.. but if it was all I could afford, I sure would to make sure my dogs were fed. And really, I don't think IAMS is THAT bad. it is a matter of opinion and other people's word. I don't believe anything unless i see it personally for myself.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok well i beleive if you cant afford to take good care of your pet you shouldnt have a pet


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

So b/c someone can only afford cheaper foods, they shouldn't be allowed the joy of owning a pet? As long as they are getting the shots done, etc. Who really cares what they feed. the dog will NOT die eating a lesser food. not as healthy, maybe.

And really Merrick has good ingredients, but if you do research you kind find something wrong with it. One lady on a message board I am on found staples in her wet food, others have found hard plastic peices. They have had a TON of quality control problems and Garth Merrick also owns the largest dead stock removal company in Texas (Hereford By-Products) and a rendering facility (Tejas Industries).The pet foods plant is located at the rendering facility.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

People had dogs long before the days of premium dog foods.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Back to the original question.

We feed -*dry-Authority Harvest Baked -chicken- 5lb bag about $7.00*
We don't feed wet anymore.
Ike stopped eating it and we never tried Lilly on it.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

msboots do your dogs do good on that food my moms thinking of putting her sheltie on it


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

chimom can u show me an article on the merrick because if its true im switching foods again i have researched so much and never found anything bad on it but if there is bad articles id like to see


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

double post!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive yet to find any probelm with merrick foods, my chis just dont realy like merrick, i wondered if it was a common issue (the dogs not liking it) or if its because people dont like it and i hadnt heard yet.

the DO NOT use byproduct in their foods, (they by law have to state it as byproduct)
and ive never heard of problems with forighn objects, and after living in the USA i woudlnt be suprised to find out people are just "finding" things in their pets food because its so easy to sue and get a nice settlement in the country...
however ill chec into it more and let you knwo what i come up with...


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I use Merrick as well and never had a problem, I am just posting what I read on other forums. My point was that you can find something wrong with even the best of foods. Here is a couple links to posts about Merrick

http://forum.dog.com/asp/tm.asp?m=86132&mpage=1&key=shipping&#87031

http://forum.dog.com/asp/tm.asp?m=41876

http://forum.dog.com/asp/tm.asp?m=187034

http://forum.dog.com/asp/tm.asp?m=41462&mpage=1&key=Merrick&#41462


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok well if it is true i will no longer use merrick im telling you food is very important to me


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i did see the recall on the 13.2oz wingaling cans in april, they recalled the cans, and refuse to use the chicken processor that caused the problem,
the story behind that, not the story everyoen saying about wing tags ect) is, the people they get their chicken from, the guy started putting metal tags on the wings to note them as kosher, he didnt tell merrick, and they managed to catch most of the chickens before processing, but some slipped through, the entire batch using those chickens recalled, and they dont use that bird guy now.
but otherwise the staple incident (which is very aparent on the board linked too) happend 2 years ago

it makes me wonder when its all forum talk with no recall notices (the wingaling had a full recall notice)
i dunno, i guess if the dogs liked the food and id not had problems id still use it but id just be a little extra carefull when filling up their bowl.
i woudlnt switch of a good quality food that my dogs liked because of some forum backlash, but i would be extra carefull about checking.

i do like the fact that they have so much in terms of veriety, it is one of the brands im conisdering carrying, (most small breed owners ive talked to LOVE the stuff and even most picky eaters have had good luck with at least 1 flavour)
I cant get chicken soup (one of my choices) because the groomers in town has a 2 yr exclusive on it (its the only brand they carry) and i dont realy want to be "compertition" by selling the same brands, especially if i have to fight to get control of the brand. (shes VERY high priced though!)

hmm this thread kinda whent awol.
mabe ill do a poll next lol

thanks everyone!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I like it cause the variety but after hearing that im a bit afraid of useing it im deff gonna look closely at there food


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I think it would be ok to use, just break the pieces up really good before you feed it to them.

I wanted to add, we have tried Wellness canned and that went over pretty well here. They are about 1.50-2.00 a can


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yes mine like the wellness wet also


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Yep im switching foods !


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I am feeding Billy either Arden Grange or sometimes Royal Canin Chihuahua, but very often he eats fresh food prepared specially for him  ..... chicken, a bit of veggies with either pasta pr rice. Sometimes a bit of cottage cheese in the morning........

I think in the end of the day health of an individual dog is not so much the result of feeding as it is of genetics and the breeding itself. I have seen my grandmother's dogs (back in the days) lived to see 15 or 16 years and being fed mostly on as you would describe `junk food`!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think there is definitely some truth to that. :wink: Growing up, my family always had their dogs on "horrible" foods, and they all lived really long lives with no real health problems. It's interesting how much debate goes on about which "brand" you feed your dogs, when surely genetics has to play a huge role in their health.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Kari said:


> I think there is definitely some truth to that. :wink: Growing up, my family always had their dogs on "horrible" foods, and they all lived really long lives with no real health problems. It's interesting how much debate goes on about which "brand" you feed your dogs, when surely genetics has to play a huge role in their health.


Well thank you Christina and Kari! I think back to my Princess who was around 15 when we finally had to have her put down and she ate whatever was on sale and we had her to the vet very few times, mostly just for her shots. Same with my Bandit. And frankly, I can tell little if any difference in Bu since I've changed him from Kibbles and Bits to Chicken Soup, but since they're comparably priced there is no earthly reason to change him back. I have to admit, I just liked the sound of saying *I* have *my* dogs on a holistic dog food, as tho that made me something special. I'm not proud of it... but, if it's good for them then my vanity paid off this time. But I hope I make my decisions for better reasons next time.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't quite understand why others get so riled up about what someone else feeds their own dog  All you can do is make sure people know there are better foods but there's no need to cram it down their throats. Most of us try to do the very best for our dogs & I'm sure most of our dogs eat alot better than we do :lol:


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have to agree. Although I will never feed a food with corn or by-products.

I do think a big part is genetics. If you dog is going to get cancer, I seriously doubt the food you feed it would have prevented it. But with things like allergies, a food switch could defiantly be better.

It bothers me when people get put down and made feel horrible for feeding a lesser "quality". Ya know, if it works for YOUR dog, who cares?


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, I also say thank you and offer a hip hip hooray to whomever is willing to stick there neck out in a hostile environment by acknowledging that most of our pets could probably do just fine being fed the old fashioned way. 

I've had larger dogs prior to the 3 little ones I now have and they've all lived long lives eating a well balanced diet of normal, everyday dog food mixed with people food. One of my now deceased babies died at 12 but she would have lived a lot longer had it not been for a smuck vet who burned her lungs with too much anesthesia gas cleaning her teeth shortly after we got her at about age 1-2 years. She had chronic lung and eventually cardiac problems because of it. The others who have died all lived to be 14-16 and died of normal old age diseases just like people do. 

My 3 little chi mix girls are eating about 90- 95% people food...they had corned beef and cabbage with potatoes and carrots last night and a little ice cream with blueberries for dessert. I have Royal Canin mini that gets mixed in with there food now and then...but more often than not they pick it all out. I only bought it because it had the smallest ksibble size I could find at the time when I brought them home and they had been eating nothing but dry dog food where they came from. Have you ever tasted these dry food? I have... it tastes very bland and is surely not something I would look forward to eating exclusively every day of my life and I'm sure they wouldn't either.

I'm completely convinced 200% that the only reason modern society is sold on feeding their pets only commercial pet food, and then sometimes only certain "high quality" foods, is because the pet food industry has done an admirable job with their marketing strategy and campaign to promote exclusive feeding of only commercial pet food. It keeps their pockets well lined!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I would like to jam iams down peoples throats and see how they like it or hmm maybe cut a big chunks outa there thigh then lay them down on a floor to heal just my thoughts though

BTW thank you for warning me on merrick I wil be throwing this bag away tuesday and getting a better food


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Alisha said:


> I don't quite understand why others get so riled up about what someone else feeds their own dog  All you can do is make sure people know there are better foods but there's no need to cram it down their throats. Most of us try to do the very best for our dogs & I'm sure most of our dogs eat alot better than we do :lol:


I totally agree with you and Marie. I've had dogs in the past that lived to be very old...my mom had a part chi and terrier mix that lived to be 18 or 19 years old...and all these dogs had the "inferior quality" dog foods. I've tried a majority of these "better quality" foods that others brag about on here, and my chi's won't eat them, esp. my older one. So I am sticking with what works for my chi's. Ever heard of the old saying...if its not broke, don't fix it? Also...back when I was a little girl, my grandma used to raise boston terriers, and she always fed them what now some people think is inferior food. And they were always very healthy! Soooo....I will no longer get caught up in this "my organic, expensive dog food is better than your brand of dog food that you can get at the grocers"! My dogs are in better health than alot that I've seen! I truly believe that it is more hype than truth. Kind of like how some get caught up in the hype of that high priced salon sold shampoos are better than what you buy off the shelves in stores! Alot of advertising and "label consious" hype!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, the ingredients aren't the main reason I am against Iams and Eukanuba, it's the fact that they do horrible animal testing in their owned labs. 

As for the other things, I don't yell at people about what they feed although I do always tell them about the food I feed and how happy I am with it in the hopes they might switch to something better. This really isn't meant to be mean or condescending, I honestly think they would want to know about healthy options, I know I am always eager to hear about something that can help my girls. However I do get alot of nasty replies so I guess maybe other people don't want to be told. But, I still try if for thier pet's sake. 

It's only in the current day and age that people are starting to become more health conscious about what they eat so why should it be any different with dogs. Sure, I could eat my food all fried up and covered in butter all the time and live to be 80, like my Grandma did (I did love her old Southern Cooking ) But she also had a range of health problems ranging from bad heart to diabetes to blindness. But if I eat healthier I could live to be 90 or 100. My whole point is your dog may do okay on a cheap crappy ingredient food but why wouldn't you want them to have healthy foods with good meat ingredients instead of diseased or cancerous ones and byproducts are just disgusting. Then instead of living to be 12 or 13, your dog could live to be 19 or 20. Genetics is a big factor of course but the same as it is with people, you want to give your babies the best odds you can. My boyfriend has alot of cancer run in his family so he includes foods with alot of antioxidants, etc. It may not make any difference, but why not try? 

And the extra cost is soo minimal, I pay less for the Chicken Soup I feed than alot of people I know do for food that's not nearly as good. IMO Ingredients do speak for themselves..

I know I saw a MAJOR difference in Deedlit's allergies and general well being when we switched from Beneful(what my boyfriend's family fed her while I had them watch her) and Eukanuba, she no longer itches as much, her hair has grown back in some of the places it was all gone, her coat is looking shiny and gorgeous, and on the foods with corn and fillers she was always overweight no matter how much we exercised, now she's at a perfect weight while being free fed and getting plenty of nutritious treats. My boyfriend's family has a boston terrier and despite what I've suggested about the Beneful they continue to feed it and he has lost almost all the hair on his backside and has big itchy sores and is just miserable with them but they refuse to try another food. They've given him allergy medicine had him checked for mange, etc. I know it's the food but sadly I can't do anything about it. 

I'm really not trying to shove my opinion down anyone's throat, just saying to everyone who thinks we're bad for thinking you should feed a healthy food, there are reasons behind it.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Honestly Gypsy I understand what you are doing  I just don't think people are going to change their dogs food because someone else told them to. Information is great for everyone. You know the old saying " You get more flies with honey than vinegar ". Nooone wants to be talked down to that's all & I have never seen you do that


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

Alisha said:


> Honestly Gypsy I understand what you are doing  I just don't think people are going to change their dogs food because someone else told them to. Information is great for everyone. You know the old saying " You get more flies with honey than vinegar ". Nooone wants to be talked down to that's all & I have never seen you do that



I agree I have never seen you be rude in any way about food. Like I said, I feed holistic food, but I would never ever make someone feel bad for not because it is not my business. if people ask my opinion I will give it, but in a nice way. And unfortunately, as I have seen on this and many other forums, some people just don't do it very nicely.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I feed my dog Royal Canin Chihuahua. And she gets meat from us when we do a little smokin' in the back yard (brisket and stuff). I don't use any wet food. 

And Dee, don't leave.  Just ignore the irritating one(s).


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Well now I'm gonna sound like a Preacher to any of you who feed people food please talk to your vet about it. Bella got pancreatitis from people food so the vet said no more. She almost died from it so please please talk to your vet about heathier choices for treats & such.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Yay i not the only 1 with strong food beleifs


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i have to agree, for those feeding "people food" there is absolutly nothing wrong with cookcing for your dogs, but be aware, avoid fatty cuts, fried foods, and do NOT add salt, avoid seasonings for the most part too, the high fat/salt content of most human food is what is bad for your dogs. especially the small breeds!

i give my kids a bit of chicken, but its always plain no salt no nothing, same with ANY meat. the only seasoning they might get would be alittle gravy (no salt added) or rosmary/parley/basil.

i think TELLING people how bad the food their feeding their dog is is pointless, i feel the best way is to point out WHY the foods bad, and if a person has already said, well im not sure i belive the testing part, stop using it...show them why...ok the first ingredients corn, explain that dogs (or people for that matter) dont digest corn, and while good for roughage it should never be in the top 3-5 ingredients as its as nutritionally benifitting as eating cardboard.
or explain what by-products are rather than just say "eww byproduct, thats bad" say WHY.

you do get more flies with honey, and i think education in an open none biast way is the best kind of honey...

give me a good solid reason to belive in leprechauns plus a solid experience and ill actually give some extra thought into "there could be leprechauns" but TELL me theres leprechauns and provide me no proof...and ill ignore you.

the other thing to rember, is sometimes it doesnt matter WHAT food it is, if it doesnt agree with the dog, theres no point in feeding it.

the chis will only eat RC and cooked meats, they avoid raw like the plauque unless its a marrow bone and dont like any other kibble..
Our cocker spaniel eats pedigree, yes its junkfood, but hes got a very sensitive digestive system and pedigree has been the only food he can tolerate without getting an upset stomach and the whole neighbourhood smelling it! we tried chicken and rice, we tried sci-die, we tried euke, we tried Royal canin, we tried solid gold, even timberwolf and eaglepack and gods knwo how many other brands, all made him sick. hes been eating pedigree now for 3 years, hes happy, hes a great weight, his teeth look good and his coat and skin look wonderfull...
SOMETIMES its a matter of finding something that WORKS!.
Im all for switching up to a better grade food if your dog can tolerate it and will eat it. but some wont. theres no point in spending $40 on a bag of food that will upset his stomach and send us to the vet for kayopect, when hes happy an dealthy on a $10 bag of food that does him right.
Even our vet said she would have NEVER had guessed what food he was on...


----------



## thewillowwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

I can't say enough about Solid Gold's line of foods. I've done vet. nutritional research for years for some of the vets I used to tech for and I've seen dogs do great on their foods. I cuurently feed:

Lily 4 month Chi
Dry: Solid Gold Hundenchen Flocken w/ the Sea Meal ( i will switch her to the Solid Gold Wee formula for small dogs when she is older)
Price: about $8.49 for 4 lbs.
Wet: N/A

Dakota - 10 yr GSD
Dry: Solid Gold Holistique (a lower protine formula as she has liver disease)
Price: about $36 for I think 35 lbs
Wet: N/A


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I used to use solid gold but my dogs just get bored to easy on foods. Me and my bf are gonna make the drive a lil bit further from our house to get timberwolf its 1 we havnt tried and would like to tiff has told me great things about it and that her dogs are doing great on it so im hopeing this will be the last . The website also has lots of great info


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

Timberwolf is a GREAT food! Mine liked the Bison one.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yes my boys love timberwolf also, and their coats have never been this shiny and soft! 

eta: oh and i agree with you 100% gypsy


----------

